# Help picking a pre-made raw food. frozen, freeze dried,names to look for.



## suebisaga (Sep 23, 2012)

I am looking to start feeding a pre-made raw food to my 25lb. corgi who has arthritis. Frozen or freeze dried.
Need some names to look into.

Thanks,
sue


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

I have to admit to having a bag of frozen natures variety in,betsy enjoys it but she only gets it occasionally ,I've struggled with feeding her raw but I think we have turned a corner now,so will not buy anymore premade,


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Blue Ridge Beef, Ziwipeak, Real Meat Pet, and Only Natural Pet MaxMeat


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I've fed Nature's Instinct premade raw before. The patties are more budget friendly than the medallions. One patty equals about 4 medalions. I would take one out to thaw in the refrigerator the day before feeding it, and store the leftover part in a plastic container for the next feeding. My 13 pound westie mix ate 2 medallions, or 1/2 patty per day, divided into 2 feedings. Of course the amount fed depends on the dog, weight, and activity level. Maddie's pretty active. I'm now currently feeding kibble again, b/c we travel a lot.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Noodles doesn't eat premade raw on a regular basis (only when she stays at my moms house or we travel). But she gets stella and cheweys as a treat... it's expensive though.
We keep instinct raw in the house for travel. Tried Primal raw and it looked and smelled disgusting. Noodles wouldn't touch it.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I like Bravo! the most. Good quality and decent pricing.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I like Northwest Naturals the best, murph has also done well on bravo's, nature's variety, Oma's pride and vital essentials.


----------



## mwplay (Oct 10, 2010)

Not sure where you are located. You might want to look into Answers Pet Food. They have 2 different formula types: Detailed (meat/bone/organ, eggs, veges, fish oil and some other items), or Straight (meat/bone/organ only). We had this available at the co-op I belong to and I used it when I needed to travel. They offer 3 protein sources: Chicken, Beef or Pork. I personally stopped feeding it, but a breeder I know used the Straight formula as a base & added what she needed for puppies, and a senior with heart/kidney issues.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

The only premade raw I have used is Blue Ridge Beef Green Tripe. I can't find a source and would not want to cut up a stomach by myself anyway. The dogs like it and the price is reasonable for what little I need. They rarely eat more than 2lbs of tripe per month.


----------



## suebisaga (Sep 23, 2012)

I am in Michigan. I have been feeding nutrisca freeze dried and stella and chewys. If I am just feeding him this I think I can make it work.
I started the rest of my dogs on Fromm adult gold. And so far so good. Should I switch the proteins around once he is doing well on one?
I started with chicken.

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sue,big feed Darwin's. You order direct from them. I have fed Stella & Cheweys and Natures Variety; Darwin's looks much better. You have it in your hands less than a month from when it was made. Google for their website. You can order an introductory 10 lbs for $14.95, including shipping. They will ask you to sign up for auto delivery; if you don't want to continue, one call cancels the next order. I get tripe and bones from them as well.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Northwest Naturals is good quality, and they have bulk packaging that make is one of the more cost effective options. 
Stella and Chewy's is good, too. 

We don't feel pre made raw on a regular basis at all, but I have on rare occasion ordered some of the novelty proteins, just for fun. Those are the two brands I've been most impressed with.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Northwest Naturals has bulk packaging? What do chu mean?


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

I get my other raw food from here: Raw Pet Food - BARF Diet


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

meggels said:


> Northwest Naturals has bulk packaging? What do chu mean?


Their 1lb dinner bars come in 25lb boxes- individually frozen, but not individually wrapped. It makes it quite a bit cheaper. 

Dinner Bars


----------

